# Alright, Who did it?



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Either a sick or crazy shark decided to swim into villa sabine. The santa rosa island authority had to remove it with a backhoe. I dont think it swam in there. Someone must have caught it& dumped it in there.I cant imagine a Mako swimming in the bay much less going into a small channel. I've already seen the pics. Did not believe any of it untill a reliable source said he'd seen it with his own eyes. I'm not gonna believe it untill more facts are out but, It seems true.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe the killer whales chased it up in there?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

must be globle warming:moon:letsdrinkHAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Chupa Cabra definetly the work of the south eastern chupa cabra


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Its George Bush's fault.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe a pack of rogue manatees herded the mako there?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotta hate those damn Manatees. They are a bunch of vicious bastards.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

AL Gore said he did it the shark disaggreed with the global warming plan . So he had to set an example with dumping the body!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

bush's fault sounds most likely.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where did you see the pictures?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

They had it at the break beachbar. Richard who works at the toll booth on p-bch confirmed the pics. He said he seen SRIA moving it in a trac/back hoe. Ask anyone at the toll booth. they should be able to confirm. If not ask for Richard. I think he's a supv or mngr.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like he had to much for new years and didn't make it home.:letsdrink</DIV>


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shinanagans!!!!:boo


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Find out for yourselves. call the Sria. See what they say.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres some pics that were emailed to me the other day. It said it was caught in the intercoastal waterway. I have no idea who may have caught it or if its even true....Maybe someone knows the origin of the pics....<CENTER>







</CENTER>


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *DoneDeal2 (1/2/2009)*Heres some pics that were emailed to me the other day. It said it was caught in the intercoastal waterway. I have no idea who may have caught it or if its even true....Maybe someone knows the origin of the pics....


Who emailed you the photos? Try to back track the info thru him. I rather doubt someone caught it in the ICW. I believe there would have been some postings on the PFF, along with photos of the people involved and/or a call to the local media. Sounds to me some prankster brought it in on a boat and dumped it.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

A friend emailed them but he didnt originate them. Here is the quote that was with it "<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This was caught in the Intercoastal Waterway behind Scott Malone's condo."....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orion45 (1/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *DoneDeal2 (1/2/2009)*Heres some pics that were emailed to me the other day. It said it was caught in the intercoastal waterway. I have no idea who may have caught it or if its even true....Maybe someone knows the origin of the pics....
> ...


So do you really think that every fisherman in pensacola is a member or even knows about the fishing forum?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/1/2009)*bush's fault sounds most likely.


Maybe he hates the rich people now too


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

Only 18 more days. The Messiah Obama would never let that happen!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (1/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (1/2/2009)*
> ...


No, I don't. However, I believe just about every fisherman probably knows someone who is. I'm sure the word would have gotten around to one of them. I can also bet you that if any one had caught that Mako in the ICW, he would have reported it to the media. I know I would. Wouldn't you?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Orion45 (1/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Water Hazard (1/2/2009)*
> ...


Honestly no i would not call the media, while I do not think that it happens everyday, i am not sure it is totally out of the ordinary. Think about it, Mako's eat redfish, bull reds are coming and going through the pass via the ICW...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Water Hazard (1/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (1/2/2009)*
> ...


OK. You would not send a photo to the media and I would. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd be willing to bet a good amount of money that the said mako was NOT caught in the ICW... i wouldn't think one would come into the bays with the salinty level that it is, even with a food source.

chances are some "sportsman" caught it on a boat, then got in the bay and was like, ooh shit, i don't wanna clean this.... and over the side she goes.


----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

im with you JOHN B....:clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Id love to see that post..Free fresh mako to a good home..What a waste:banghead


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

must have been how I cooked it but the mako Iate was horrible. The meat wouldnt stay together when i tried to fry it. Didnt tastse good either. It went fromthe gulf right tothe freezer.I dont know what I did wrong. Maybe freezing it.:boo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grilled mako is delicious!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Too many other great tasting fish out there to mess with shark meat. :sick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (1/3/2009)*Too many other great tasting fish out there to mess with shark meat. :sick


true, but you can bet that if a mako comes by, i'm gonna throw everything short of the kitchen sink at that bastard.

i still think they taste great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK OK OK well, I hate to admit it guys.......I was bream fishing near Gulf Power, when a big ole red belly was coming up, a bass about 22 lbs +/- inhaled the bream.:letsdrink I fought the bass for about 25 minutes on my trusty Zebco 202 :hotsun and was about to net him when this Mako came from under a barge and the fight was on....:letsdrinkMy reef anchor was caught in some stumps soI had to cut the rope cause that joker was pulling me hard:hotsun It pulled me over there where I beached it and left it cause it wouldn't fit in my 6 ft inflatable boat....I tried to shoot it in the eye w/ my Red Ryder but missed and punched a hole in my boat...:doh Good thing I was chewing gum soI repaired the hole and home I went.....:letsdrink


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

What a load of bs. Got any pics to back up that load? Like I said earlier, if it aint true, Dont post it. If you know what your saying is bs, why do it? if theres no one to back up your bs, Well ?:moon:nonono


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Jason (1/3/2009)*OK OK OK well, I hate to admit it guys.......I was bream fishing near Gulf Power, when a big ole red belly was coming up, a bass about 22 lbs +/- inhaled the bream.:letsdrink I fought the bass for about 25 minutes on my trusty Zebco 202 :hotsun and was about to net him when this Mako came from under a barge and the fight was on....:letsdrinkMy reef anchor was caught in some stumps soI had to cut the rope cause that joker was pulling me hard:hotsun It pulled me over there where I beached it and left it cause it wouldn't fit in my 6 ft inflatable boat....I tried to shoot it in the eye w/ my Red Ryder but missed and punched a hole in my boat...:doh Good thing I was chewing gum soI repaired the hole and home I went.....:letsdrink




I saw the whole thing. I couldn't believe it.................That was funny!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *King Crab (1/4/2009)*What a load of bs. Got any pics to back up that load? Like I said earlier, if it aint true, Dont post it. If you know what your saying is bs, why do it? if theres no one to back up your bs, Well ?:moon:nonono




He can post whatever he wants to post. He's been a member here for a long time, especially compared to how long you've been here. I thought the post was kinda funny as I'm sure others did too. It's called a joke! If we went by what you say " if it aint true, Dont post it. If you know what your saying is bs, why do it?" this place would be pretty boring.:boo


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

IF you want to post bs, Have a bs section. Whats the point? I'm knewto this forum, thats correct. But I'm serious about fishing.I Wont post bs reports, etc. Maybe when I get bored of truth , I'll post bs.I never BS about fishing. By the way, Whats the diffrence between bs & lying? If I knew a post was full ofbs , I woudlnt waste my time. Nothing wrong with humor, But it just seems that your saying my post is not true. Or Do you bs onevery post?


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/5/2009)*But I'm serious about fishing.I Wont post bs reports, etc.


so you are a serious fisherman and never bs or lied about the exact number of fish or the exact size of fish that you have caught??? I CALL BS!!:banghead:moon we all do it, just get over it and change out your blood rag...

that post was a joke, if you believed he was serious then i feel sorry for you and your family...:baby


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Please let this post die, please....:hotsun


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jason (1/3/2009)*OK OK OK well, I hate to admit it guys.......I was bream fishing near Gulf Power, when a big ole red belly was coming up, a bass about 22 lbs +/- inhaled the bream.:letsdrink I fought the bass for about 25 minutes on my trusty Zebco 202 :hotsun and was about to net him when this Mako came from under a barge and the fight was on....:letsdrinkMy reef anchor was caught in some stumps soI had to cut the rope cause that joker was pulling me hard:hotsun It pulled me over there where I beached it and left it cause it wouldn't fit in my 6 ft inflatable boat....I tried to shoot it in the eye w/ my Red Ryder but missed and punched a hole in my boat...:doh Good thing I was chewing gum soI repaired the hole and home I went.....:letsdrink
> ...


It wasn't funny to me. He was using my inflatable boat that he shot a hole in. Jason, You better have that hole fixed before next week. I'm going to the rigs to catch me some more YFT :letsdrink


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Beacuse this guy is right, I'll give up on you lil' bches, YA'll can screw with every post out their. Just pee on their parade, laugh it up, dont be serious ever. you dont have much to do. keyboard connesuers.:looser ps girls, im done with it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

king crab, i dont think it'd hurt to lighten up on your fellow PFF brother. he has been on here for a looooooooooong time and there is definately, to some extent, a bit of a social hierarchy on here. his story was humorous and obviously not true....nobody is arguing that except for you. :usaflag:letsdrink


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *TWINKIE6816 (1/5/2009)*
> ...


joel,

If you dont get it fixed by then, let me know cause I've got one.. Mines probably bigger and better then yours too... ahaha I just deflated it though so you gotta air it back up...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *King Crab (1/5/2009)*Beacuse this guy is right, I'll give up on you lil' bches, YA'll can screw with every post out their. Just pee on their parade, laugh it up, dont be serious ever. you dont have much to do. keyboard connesuers.:looser ps girls, im done with it.


Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *King Crab (1/5/2009)* .I never BS about fishing. By the way, Whats the diffrence between bs & lying?




Your not a fishermen then..and YOU sir are full of BS....So your saying youve never told a stretched fish story??:moon:moon


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *HIKE (1/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *King Crab (1/5/2009)*But I'm serious about fishing.I Wont post bs reports, etc.
> ...






CRAP..You beat me too it..Too shay sir... and as for you King Crab :crying somebody call whine one one


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang guys......I guess a BS report got a little touchy.......ohhhh well life goes on, you don't like it don't post to it brother.....:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I bet he was using one of them tom-tom navigation GPS to get where he was going. Dang them things, get you lost every time.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

thats a lot of post hits, 2,094 for bs! By the way, Dont bring peoples familys into bs, Unless thats also accepted.:baby


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *AUradar (1/6/2009)*I bet he was using one of them tom-tom navigation GPS to get where he was going. Dang them things, get you lost every time.




That bastard! tom-tom and I do not get along... for one he talks too slow, second, one night we were over in mobile and that asshole had me going around and around and around in big circles all the while trying to tell me to turn down roads that were not even there!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We shot it while duck hunting, my bad.....


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Glad you got Home Jason, It's hell when you fight those big ones In the Rubber Raft, hope Joel Isn't to mad at you for putting a Hole In it I know he has beeen looking forward to doing some YFT fishing at the rigs,Those zebco"s can really hold onto the Big ones,oke:toast, Come One King Crab we are just having Fun, With the weather not many of us have been able to get out so we are just trying to make the best of thing's, If you can't laugh at yourself then you know what Happens, Jason next time you go Let me know I love catching those 22lb+ bass:letsdrink


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

10-4 ! No problem with that! Nothing wrong with Having fun!:bowdown


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

KC----

U fish!!!!

U'r a fisherman!!!!!

Therefore........

U lie!!!!!!!

Nuff said!!!!!:toast:toast

George


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Somebody







finally loosened up. :clap


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Once again,I dont lie about fishing. I quit that when I was 10 years old.:banghead No reason too!


----------

